# Amplificador 25W



## DJ DRACO (Ene 13, 2008)

Hola soy Eduardo, y queria publicar este circuito porque es demás de simple y me está funcionando muy bien. Resulta ser un amplificador operacional que utiliza un TDA2040, el cual se alimenta con +-20V 1Ah por canal. Con este circuito que aqui les dejo se obtienen 25W reales de potencia por canal con muy baja distorcion, pero yo le agregué un ecualizador con control de volumen para mejorar aun más la calidad.
El circuito impreso mide aproximadamente 8cm x 10cm, pero el chasis debe ser bastante mas grande para que entren los potenciómetros del ecualizador, pero tambien porque cada integrado debe poseer un buen disipador de calor. Por este motivo yo agregué tambien un cooler grande alimentándolo de los 20V positivos.
El amplificador se arma con muy poco dinero, lo caro es la fuente.

Hasta la próxima.


----------



## zap (Ene 13, 2008)

muy bueno pero el diagrama que pusiste esta cortado? o es asi. gracias


----------



## Dano (Ene 13, 2008)

Movido al foro correcto

Saludos


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 4, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Hola soy Eduardo, y queria publicar este circuito porque es demás de simple y me está funcionando muy bien. Resulta ser un amplificador operacional que utiliza un TDA2040, el cual se alimenta con +-20V 1Ah por canal. Con este circuito que aqui les dejo se obtienen 25W reales de potencia por canal con muy baja distorcion, pero yo le agregué un ecualizador con control de volumen para mejorar aun más la calidad.
> El circuito impreso mide aproximadamente 8cm x 10cm, pero el chasis debe ser bastante mas grande para que entren los potenciómetros del ecualizador, pero tambien porque cada integrado debe poseer un buen disipador de calor. Por este motivo yo agregué tambien un cooler grande alimentándolo de los 20V positivos.
> El amplificador se arma con muy poco dinero, lo caro es la fuente.
> 
> Hasta la próxima.





hola mueve un woofwer de 12 como este??? _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-35435614-subwoofer-para-automoviles-durabrand-_JM_


----------



## DJ DRACO (Nov 5, 2008)

Hola amigo voldemot.

este amplificador me esta tirando 2 bafles de 12" con 2 tweeters cada uno.

es capaz de mover ese woofer y casi todos los parlantes grandes de hasta unos 300 watts de tolerancia.

t paso unos pcb, y esquemas nuevitos con preamplificador, etc.


----------



## German Volpe (Nov 27, 2008)

hola amigo draco . estuve viendo y no seria mejor armar un lm1875 seria casi lo mismo con 5 watts menos pero muy poca distosion


----------



## personajew (Sep 3, 2011)

hola draco ,, ese esquema es asi o esta cortado ???  estoy buscando esquemas para ese vatiaje  para ver cual me sale mas sencillo de hacer, lo he pensado con el TDA2030,, que es muy barato solo cuesta como un dolar, el integrado ,,,,, y cuanto te costo en dolares el TDA2040??????,,


----------



## Agustinw (Sep 3, 2011)

Yo arme la placa de mnicolau para tda2030/tda2040/tda2050/lm1875 en mi caso use lm1875 y funciona muy bien


----------

